# What Slimline Pen Kits Would You Say Are The Best Kits?



## Marker (Jan 26, 2012)

I know a lot of people who like the slimline style of pen.  However I myself have always thought of the slimline pen kits as....Cheap or junk.

   I know that this is probably not true with all slimlines, so which kits would you say  are the best?

   why I ask is because I Bought some extra slimline tubes, and I have preturned some barrels for the slimline pen kits out of tru stone.   I just don't want to put them on cheap kits that the plating will rub off quickly.  

   about a month ago when CSUSA had their 15% off sale I ordered some of their Artisan Slimline pen kits with Chrome plating.  I have not yet put any of these kits together yet.  

  What do you guys know about these kits?   I see that they sell one with Rhodium plating, have any of you ever used this kit?   



  Thanks


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 26, 2012)

In the past, the biggest problem I had with cheap slim line pens (other than poor plating) was bad transmissions.

I've had excellent results with Exotic Blanks TN Gold Comfort pens. These seem to have much better transmissions, as well as high quality plating.

The "fun lines" are only fun if you plan to throw them away after a month or two.


Edit: AND, go ahead and "pop" for the Private Reserve refill. It really does make a difference!


----------



## ren-lathe (Jan 26, 2012)

You get what you pay for.  If you go for the better plating such as black ti, gold ti, "upgrade gold" etc are usually a good bet but again they are more expensive.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 26, 2012)

Stay away from the "Funline" ones.  I certainly wouldn't say Slimlines are junk.  You can do a lot with them as far as modification.   Give this tutorial by Don Ward a read : http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/slimline_modifications.pdf


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 26, 2012)

This is not meant to be serious, do not take it as an endorsement of any product!!!!

Buy the cheapest one you can find, then get an upgrade transmission so it turns nicely and an upgrade nib so it doesn't bend in assembly and an upgrade clip so it doesn't break off.  Then add some red Loctite to the clip holder and BANGO!!!!

Good to go!!

Added after reading Andy:
OH, if you want it to WRITE, you will want an upgrade REFILL!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 26, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> This is not meant to be serious, do not take it as an endorsement of any product!!!!
> 
> Buy the cheapest one you can find, then get an upgrade transmission so it turns nicely and an upgrade nib so it doesn't bend in assembly and an upgrade clip so it doesn't break off.  Then add some red Loctite to the clip holder and BANGO!!!!
> 
> Good to go!!



Ed, Ed , Ed .......YOU OF ALL PEOPLE!

You forgot to change out the refill to Private Reserve!!!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Best is relative....*

At best, best is relative.  Best for what?  

For practice best and cheapest go hand in hand, you don't learn anything more turning a $5.00 slimline than you do a $2.00 one.

Best price.  Strictly opinion.  Do I want to know the best value for dollar spent?  If so that is not necessarily either the most expensive or the cheapest available.  On the other hand do I mean I want to know the cheapest.

Best plating?  The cheapest kit in TN Gold or Black TN plating will wear longer than the best kit in many other finishes.

Best looking?  Beauty in in the eye of the beholder so beautiful to me may well be ugly to someone else....that's why most women marry us rather common looking men.

Best writing?  That probably translates to best refill but since writing qualities are personal an vary from person to person, it is again opinion.

And, if I were to tell you the answers to some of the above questions my post would get deleted so I will mention only this - I do not sell slimline kits except to "Pens for Troops" buyers and then only now and then when I get ahold of some.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well written Smitty. AND, I agree with everything you said.  BUT, I do long for a better quality transmission in the Funlines

Respectfully submitted


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Me too*



PenMan1 said:


> Well written Smitty. AND, I agree with everything you said. BUT, I do long for a better quality transmission in the Funlines
> 
> Respectfully submitted


 So do I...but give it time.  I think the manufacturing processes and quality control on the low end stuff has come a long way in just the three or four years I've been dealing with it.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 26, 2012)

I really like slim line pens and have tried quite a few from various vendors.  I have gotten them from Smitty and they were a very nice quality.  I have also gotten them from Wood and Whimsies, Village Pen shop, Exotics and from Woodcraft.  In all of my purchases I have only had a few not work and then I sent the vendor a note, they sent me new transmissions and all were happy.  Many of those pens have pen is use for many years.  I carry one in my pocket along with coins, keys, screws and whatever else finds it's way into my pocket.  It is still going the plating is still fine except where I dropped it and it hit the concrete.  I think they a versatile kit, I use the parts alone, make many things from them.  Make my own versions and have a good time doing it.  I have bought very expensive kits and had them be garbage so price is no indicator of wearability or ease of making.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 27, 2012)

Chess_Master said:


> I know a lot of people who like the slimline style of pen.  However I myself have always thought of the slimline pen kits as....Cheap or junk.
> ...
> 
> why I ask is because I Bought some extra slimline tubes, and I have preturned some barrels for the slimline pen kits out of tru stone.



I can't get past the fact that you thought slimline kits were junk and then bought slimline tubes and turned trustone for them.


----------

